# V. Vasiliev in Florida, Oct. 23-24



## SonnyPuzikas (Aug 24, 2004)

Vladimir Vasiliev Russian System seminar in Sarasota, FL

October 23-24, 2004
Gymnasium at the Longwood Park (6050 Longwood Blvd., Sarasota, FL)- just south of University Pkwy. 

Saturday, Oct. 23 
11am- 4pm. Registration starts at 10am. 
Sunday, Oct. 24
11am-3:30pm
Light snacks, beverages and fruit provided both days for lunch.
Saturday night 7pm- informal BBQ on the beach for the participants.

Bonus class Friday, October 22, 6-8PM at the Russian Combat Academy (126 N. Orange Ave., back entrance, in downtown Sarasota) with Systema instructor (TBA)

Three main topics of the seminar:
- Short work in Russian System- hard, soft, armed, strikes and much more. 
- Effective use of legs in combat- going little beyond just standing, steping and kicking... :uhyeah: 
- Russian System work with the stick- all aspects- some unseen before...

Average temperature in Sarasota, FL in October- high 70's to low 80's
Water temperature in the Gulf... same as above.

Full seminar (including Fri. class and Sat. BBQ)- $195.00 if paid by October 1st., $220.00 if paid after October 1st., $250.00 door price.
To reserve your participation with a credit card call (941) 356-9371 or mail payment to: Russian Combat Academy, 126 N. Orange Ave. (back entrance), Sarasota, FL 34236.

Block of rooms reserved at Holiday Inn Lakewood Ranch (7 minute drive from location of the seminar) at $79.00 for the double and $89.00 for king.
Call (941)782-4400 to reserve yours and mention Russian Combat Academy. Cut out date Oct. 10. October is beginning of vacation and conference season here... Don't wait too long. 

For any questions call (941)356-9371 or (941)330-1866, or e-mail sonny@russiancombatacademy.com 
 :whip1:


----------



## Mark Jakabcsin (Aug 29, 2004)

Great! Right now it looks like a go for me. Hopefully nothing changes between now and then. I look forward to seeing all the Florida Systema folks. Take care.

mark j.


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Sep 14, 2004)

Just realized something...
It will be ONE YEAR since Russian Combat Academy in Sarasota officially opened its doors... And adult beverages will flow... Of course only for medical purposes- to heal and soothe minor    injuries that may happen...
artyon:


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Sep 17, 2004)

Guest instructor for friday, October 22 class (6-8pm) is Martin Wheeler. 
Topics: ground movement in severly restricted environment and innovative methods of work in multiple opponent situations.  :idunno:


----------



## SonnyPuzikas (Sep 27, 2004)

We have succesfully dodged another hurricane...  artyon: 
Extended "early bird" registration price for the seminar- until October 10th.
Don't delay making your reservations at the hotel- call (941)782-4400 and mention Russian Combat Academy.


----------



## johnykenpoman (Oct 7, 2004)

I just finished the Kenpo Beach Bash and part of the Seminar was Martin Wheeler teaching Systema. I have been practicing the martial arts since the age of 15 and have trained in the past twenty years with many teachers who were very good. Some have shown me martial arts that inspired me by their r mastery of there systems. The most impressive things i have seen have come from Ba Gua and Tai Chi masters who can apply their internal arts to an amazing degree of proficiancy and lethal aplication. My primary art at this time is American Kenpo; an art with profound mental and physical applications. I thought that was what I was going to learn from Martin Wheeler. I had expected, by reputation, an extremely aggresive and no nonesense Kenpo martial artist. What I found was a humble man teaching Systema. A name I had only heard mentioned with great respect in Kenpo circles. What I found was an incredible display and teaching teaching methodolgy that moved me. After two days of being given a taste for Systema I knew I had to seek further training. I was and still am thinking about what I learned in those five hours. I was scheduled to compete in Orlando in breaking at the Disney Martial Arts tournament. When MR Wheeler explained a Systema seminar with his instructor was on the same date I altered my plans. Systema is an incredible expression of movement and thought that is simply something you will find yourself compelled to pursue. Then again I can only speak for myself and if you are reading this and have any doubts if you should attend the seminar I promise you no matter your degree of proficiancy in your own art you WILL learn and expand your abilities. Simply put Systema is the greatest thing I have had the pleasure to witness. I hope i can prove to be a worthy student at the seninar.


----------



## erich (Oct 11, 2004)

Martin is amazing - a wonderful martial artist and teacher.  Vladimir is even much more so.  You will not be disappointed.

Oh - and I hear great things about Sonny too!


----------

